# DW Yes or No ?



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes or No ?

Vossen Wheels


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

yes - what is that ??


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

RealR0cknr0lla said:


> yes - what is that ??


Porsche Macan


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks like a souped up Beetle.no


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

hell no


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

yes..


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah why not


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

No thanks


----------



## AutoGlanz.tech (Aug 16, 2015)

Yes!! Especially on Vossen's


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

BillyT said:


> Looks like a souped up Beetle.no


Technically there is a dotted line going back to the Beetle


----------



## Lexus ian (Mar 27, 2014)

Yes with some carbon


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

If someone's giving me it for free then yes. Otherwise a big no :lol:


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

No way.


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

No, its hideous


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Don't know why, but I kinda like that, so yes.


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

I shouldn't but its a yes from me


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes deffo


----------



## mattr8700 (Jan 17, 2016)

Very nice. The basic model looks a bit bland but the GTS and Turbo look great


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Absolutely not!

Looks a little like a Fiat 500x at a quick glance


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

No, I don't think so.


----------



## Priyaka (Dec 11, 2015)

NO! Big fat 0


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Absolutely love this. Definite yes from me. 

Cooks


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Yes but with some mods removed. Its lines need to be cleaner, but the Macan is awesome - even the diesel!


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Not for me, looks horrible


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

BillyT said:


> Looks like a souped up Beetle.no


Seconded...:thumb:


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Bit of a marmite car... It's a no from me


----------

